# Amazing ANTWERP !



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

According to Lonely Planet, you have to visit this city in 2009. 

It's the largest city in Flanders, the Dutch-speaking state of Belgium.

It's a true 'fashion capital' and one of the great trendy cities of Europe, with many clubs and a very vibrant nightlife.

I present you, the colorful and lively city of

A N T W E R P

:cheers:

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































New city museum (under construction):




























One of the many clubs:













































(Source pictures: Flickr)

See you in Antwerp in 2009!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing Antwerp indeed - very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful. Lovely


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

I went around Antwerp but sadly I havent got time to visit ...pics are great!


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I've never been to Antwerp, but it looks a lot like Dresden with older buildings and palaces.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Really amazing Antwerp (I love the name of the city in portuguese, Antuérpia )!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Really nice mix of new and old.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Very vibrant city for sure ! :yes:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Thermo said:


> :cheers:


definetely.... you had persuade me :cheers:

Thanks.. Antwerp is a very nice city.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

The Antwerp Zoo. One of the oldest city zoos in the world.

The entrance is right next to the Central Station.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

I must visit Antwerp once! It looks very nice. Uses the water front very good!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ You're Dutch and never been to Antwerp? That's funny because on certain days it looks like all Dutch people are in Antwerp 

About the waterfront, it's going to be completely renovated and redesigned into a giant 'walking boulevard' by the water with terraces, etc. It's going to be one of the biggest projects ever in the city.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Central station


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Christmas time in Antwerp. Happy holidays! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! The first pic is awesome :cheers: Merry Christmas kay:


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

I only ever thought of antwerp as a port before, but its great to finally see another side. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Antwerp City Hall is one of the most beautiful buildings in the world. Gorgeous city too, better than Brussels!


----------



## JWvW (Feb 12, 2006)

amazing city! 

interesting fact: Antwerp actually has the most profitable shopping street for shopkeepers in the Benelux region, the Meir which you can see on some of the photos. Furthermore the Meir was also voted by shoppers as the best (most pleasant) shopping street in the Benelux region.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I have one uncle in Antwerp. It's about time to pay him a visit and see the city. I know Gent much better. The only thing I know about Antwerp is that it has a huge harbour, and that it's pretty smoggy....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Antwerp train station is awesome! Very nice architecture style  ^^^^


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Rubens house, the home of the famous Flemish painter Peter Paul Rubens.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Multicultural Antwerp


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp Sportpaleis, the biggest concert venue of the benelux:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Live action @ the Sportpaleis:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Nearby the Central Station:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

The entrance to Chinatown:


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

It always amazes me how overlooked Antwerp is compared to other European cities that get the spotight on the city break radar.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ It's a shame indeed. But it's getting better... 

It seems to me that you have to be a capital city to get some decent attention, internationally. So we'll just have to wait until Antwerp is the capital of the Republic of Flanders


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

amazing city:applause:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Buildings in Antwerp are very nice btw


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice phtotos!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Antwerp is really amazing.



Thermo said:


> This will be the new building of the Port of Antwerp-administration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the whole building is new one? or just the ship-style upper building is new one?


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Only the upper building is new. It will be built on the former fire station:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great city. Pictures make me homesick to Europe.

Very popular city break for people from the Netherlands.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thermo said:


> The entrance to Chinatown:


Amazing city indeed


----------



## wolbol (Apr 7, 2005)

This video is amazing!!! Here you can see the Main Hall of the Antwerp Central station.. 

You will love it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EYAUazLI9k


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Andre_idol said:


> Thanks a lot Thermo!!
> 
> I talked in Charleroi airport because the flights (low-cost) that we have on Porto go to Charleroi.
> You said "as charleroi airport has no railway station (*yet*)." They will have a train station on the airport?


Don't expect a trainstation in the next 5 years... They're only talking about it...





> Oh one last question...There you have to know how to speak Flemish and French right? Because if you go to Brussels for example you have to know how to speak another language altough you´re on the same country


Charleroi is in Wallonia (the French-speaking part of Belgium). Also Brussels is mainly French-speaking...

Antwerp on the other hand is in Flanders, which is the Dutch-speaking part of the country. But don't worry, the Flemish will help you in English without a problem 

(ps: "Flemish" is the same as Dutch, just with a different accent)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


Beautiful night photo @Thermo


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh it´s only the accent the difference  And yeah English will be very helful there 

MUSE will act there on 2nd of November! If i was rich i would go see them there :lol:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Considered to be the ugliest building in Antwerp (the Ibis hotel)


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Thermo wants to kill me with his pics :lol:

4th pic? It´s a shopping? here we have a lot of shoppings but that one seems to be awesome too

Beautiful buildings (loved the one above the station pic)! And yeah Ibiz Hotel looks weird.
And there´s beauty also in the other pics 

When the new part of the Centraal will be finished?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing updated photos :cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Andre_idol said:


> Thermo wants to kill me with his pics :lol:
> 
> 4th pic? It´s a shopping? here we have a lot of shoppings but that one seems to be awesome too


Yes, it's a very beautiful shoppingcenter. It used to be the city 'ballroom', but it burned down a few years ago. So after the renavation, they transformed it into a fancy shoppingcenter with champagne bars, etc...





















> When the new part of the Centraal will be finished?


The official opening is the end of this year if I remember correctly...


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks 

The shopping is in that street full of stores right? I think i noticed it and some friends of mine went there but i stayed with the group of teachers cuz i wanted to visit other things and leave the stores to other visit.

Sorry the tons of questions Thermo


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, it's on the main shopping street, called "Meir".























































The diamond district (80% of all pure diamonds in the world(!) pass through this street). It's the street with the highest security in the country.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

i didn´t know about the diamonds thing! I love how you catched 3 persons on the phone there :lol:

Oh that McDonald´s!! 

The second photo is awesome!
Thanks again!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


I have heard that Fish & Chips restaurants are very good... very nice pics btw


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

This city looks awesome and its people too!


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

Im looking forward to spend some time in Antwerp during the summer!


----------



## Aere (Aug 10, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> I have heard that Fish & Chips restaurants are very good... very nice pics btw


This one is a clothing store  Named after the dish.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

shopping paradise :d


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Great Pictures!:applause:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

cristof said:


> shopping paradise :d


Paradise _tout court_


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice shots.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Laundry Day, annual DJ-festival by the water


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

lets go to antwerpen )


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I looooove this city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some awesome updated photos in this thread


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

great


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

*some more from A style *





*a piece of London in antwerp *

*my fav. one fashion street in antwerp: kammenstraat where u can find everything HOT now... must seeing*

*so antwerp...*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Merci cristof, great pics!


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Very beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo by @cristof


>


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice. Great photos. Regards.*


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

thank u guys ... im just sharing my passion over this city :d


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome @cristof , if you have more photos please post them...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Summer greetings 










Picture comes from the official city website www.antwerpen.be


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

For me Antwerp is the best city in Belgium. A lot better and more interesting than Brussels.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

More pics from the 'Eilandje' docklands district




































A bit Copenhagen-ish?




































Apartments are very expensive here


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn i was thinking in buy one there! :lol:

Thanks a lot for the new pics 
The Summer greetings one i found on the city site.


----------



## historybuffer (Jan 16, 2006)

Can't delete post.


----------



## historybuffer (Jan 16, 2006)

cristof said:


> *some more from A style *



I remember when Europeans used to dress so fashionably and we here in the U.S. were a bunch of slobs wearing jeans and t-shirts. Now the whole planet looks like us Americans a bunch of slobs! What happened to the style of Europe like the woman in black riding a bicycle? That was our image of Europe.
I hope fashion is the only bad influence the U.S. has had on Europe.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

historybuffer said:


> I remember when Europeans used to dress so fashionably and we here in the U.S. were a bunch of slobs wearing jeans and t-shirts. Now the whole planet looks like us Americans a bunch of slobs! What happened to the style of Europe like the woman in black riding a bicycle? That was our image of Europe.
> I hope fashion is the only bad influence the U.S. has had on Europe.


i know what you mean, but i think in cities like Milan and Paris you still can find well dressed people with a good taste... and many eastern european cities too (like prague, moscow, belgrade, zagreb...)

i think swiss people are the most tasteless fashion-pepole in europe after germans... but thats subjective...


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a bit silly to make such broad conclusions based on 3 people in a random picture...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

amazing pics.. 
and looks like a bike-friendly city on the pics.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

SuburbanWalker said:


> It's a bit silly to make such broad conclusions based on 3 people in a random picture...


Maybe those are American tourists...:lol:

Anyway, Antwerp is kind of a fashion paradise and in Europe there are enough people who are stylish dressed. Don't worry.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Another pic for the fashion police


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thermo said:


> Another pic for the fashion police


:lol:

Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Above photo by @Thermo is very nice... really crowdy this area


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

the meir is very "m'as tu vu" lol... everybody wants to be there for showing their so IN fashion last piece of clothe :d


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Meir is amazing! But when it´s like that it´s impossible ride your bike there :lol:

And believe me...Antwerp have fashion people! A LOT of them!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

cristof said:


> the meir is very "m'as tu vu" lol... everybody wants to be there for showing their so IN fashion last piece of clothe :d


This area, which i said in my previous post, it called Meir?


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Above photo by @Thermo is very nice... really crowdy this area


The Meir usually isn't *that* crowded though. The picture must have been taken during a sales period or something.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

certainly...or during Saturday afternoon
@ christos: the meir is only a street, i'd say the main street of antwerp (with the leien ?) it's located in the central part of antwerp.


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)

cristof said:


> certainly...or during Saturday afternoon


I guess that's possible too. I avoid the place like the plague on such times.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Something completely different: the Cogels-Osylei. A neighbourhood for architecture lovers


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

cristof said:


> certainly...or during Saturday afternoon
> @ christos: the meir is only a street, i'd say the main street of antwerp (with the leien ?) it's located in the central part of antwerp.


Thanks for the explanation then; very nice photos as well @Thermo


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp beach


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely gir... euh beach!
Cogels-Osylei is gorgeous. kay:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That neighbourhood is full of different buildings and each one of them have lovely details 

but in beaches...well i can´t envy Antwerp because i live in a little country called Portugal


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Thermo said:


>


Love this view of the cathedral :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, the view of the last cathedral its very nice; i like those buildings/houses in the Cogels-Osylei neighbourhood


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed, the view of the last cathedral its very nice; i like those buildings/houses in the Cogels-Osylei neighbourhood


can be a tiny bit better if in the pic we catch the statue that is a few meters back of the photographer in the pic above


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow that architectural diversity is wonderful!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Summer in the city




































^^ The riverfront will be redesigned and renovated into a giant 'walking boulevard' by the water










See you all in 2 weeks @ Laundry Day 





































:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing and beautiful updates @Thermo


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

I really have to go to that Laundry Day! (first of all i love that name :lol: then...look to the pics  )

Renovated riverfront  
what´s that building being renovated?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One thing is sure, that Antwerp's women are so nice indeed


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Andre_idol said:


> what´s that building being renovated?


That's the Flemish Opera. 

Now it looks like this:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

i have heared so much about antwerp, from the pix i can see just as they said---- the city is great!


----------



## madsidsav (Apr 29, 2008)

Antwerp looks stunning in Google Earth when the 3d buildings layer is on. It's well worth checking out if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That first one :drool:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

jutinyoung said:


> i have heared so much about antwerp, from the pix i can see just as they said---- the city is great!


And what exactly have you heard about Antwerp?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Isn't Antwerp known as the city of diamond trade? I don't know where I've read it. 

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Diamond capital of the world, indeed 

Some more random pics...


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

very nice city! arhitecture feels somewhat familiar, but your streets are cleaner


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> Isn't Antwerp known as the city of diamond trade? I don't know where I've read it.
> 
> Wonderful pictures.


It´s mentioned in Blood Diamond movie, if my memory isn´t playing tricks with me 

I guess there´s a street where 80/90% of the diamonds are traded :shocked: didn´t know that when i went there.


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ More than 85% of the world’s rough diamonds, 50% of cut diamonds and 40% of industrial diamonds are traded in Antwerp. Or that's what I've heard anyway.

And indeed that all happens in an area not that much larger than a sizeable block (about here), right next to the amazing Central Station that has already featured in this thread. You wouldn't tell by the looks of it though - quite on the contrary, although it does have a really cool vibe. I'll leave it up to Thermo to post a couple of nice pictures...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Time for a small update 


















(Entrance of the Zoo)



















And the classic shot...


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Somehow, I think these photos are some months old


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Hmm seems to be a bit cold in the last one 

The first one is my favourite. Beautiful street!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Found this pic of a quiet Antwerpen-Centraal (by night)










and a few others


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely city, I've been to Belgium and I loved it


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice city! There is some wonderful architecture here, especially the new city museum. Stunning design!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Antwerp is a really very nice city; lovely photos as well too


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp police - pursuit vehicle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Greetings from a sunny Antwerp


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Stickers


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice shots! A nice cold beer on a sunny day.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos for sure kay:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

*Tall Ships Race Antwerp 2010, July 10-11-12-13*

www.tallshipsrace2010.be/en

:cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Left bank









Antwerp marathon









Kammenstraat (trendy fashion street)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Find the dentist



























Cinderella in town









Triathlon


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Sometimes I can hear them scream in my bathroom...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Really!...We human beings could be like most European cities: the older, the better!!!


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

I love the last one with those trees in central station!


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

I am sorry but I have to ask you one more question about the central station becasue I just can't get my head around how it is solved. It is especially below picture (plus some similar pictures) that confuses me. What looks like a plateau in below picture is that actually what used to be the ground floor or the floor were the trains come in? and we are here mainly looking at the new that is one floor below the trains and by that it is the floor count that is the dividing line between the new and old? I really hope you understand what I am talking about …


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

The platform was and is where the trains come in. Antwerp Central Station is still partly a terminus station, so tracks are where they used to be, plus below grounds, but with the top floor opened up to bring light into the building, also on the subterranean levels.
Trains stop at levels +1, -1 and -2. Ground floor, from where this picture is taken, has shops, and in the old building the ticket sale.


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks groentje. I was more thinking about that the original station (floor +1, I assume) has not been rebuild but stayed intact. In this picture it looks to mee that a plateau has been built in the original station but based on your answer I assume that this picture has actually been taken one floor below (or floor 0) and this is the area you refer to that has been opened up to bring light into the building.


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Partly, yes. Also the top floor was opened in the middle. Formerly, on ground floor, there were a lot of technical spaces under the tracks, which where generally dark, as no light could enter. There were 10 terminus tracks, now there are only 6 at level +1, and 4 terminus tracks on -1, equally devided over each side of the big gap. The 4 tracks that continue to the north are at level -2.
But hey, the best you could do is come to visit us sometime


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

I am sure I will visit Antwerp again. The “problem” is only that today that is a smaller project compared to how it used to be. I actually used to study for 2 years in Leuven at KUL (by the way another beautiful Flemish city) and then a trip to Antwerp was just a little bit easier ...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Maybe this picture will make it more clear:










You can see the 'old' part (where trains still arrive) and the new parts underground.

Virtual tour: www.stationsroman.be/3dstation


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

Cheers and thanks Thermo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The main train station of Antwerp is indeed very nice :cheers: its the main train station right?


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Yup, it is. There is one other main station, Antwerpen-Berchem, but Antwerpen-Centraal is definitely the most important for the city. Only to change trains, Berchem could be a better option.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Street scenes


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Tour de France in Antwerp


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ For the last photo thank you very much, Thermo :cheers: i like/love tour de France very much and if you have more similar photos please post them


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Well... thank you very much Thermo :cheers:


----------



## Coolkenneth (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a Belgian, but i never been to Antwerp *Shame on me ..* But after these pics, im sure i gonna go to Antwerp


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

@ Coolkenneth: You must be joking. You are from belgium but never been to Antwerpen. I say go now.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Coolkenneth: shame on you, indeed!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Christmas time


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The first photo of this last post is really very nice; and of course and the snow photos are also very nice


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm absolutely loving this thread!!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Opening in 3 months...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Chinatown


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

[double]....


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Stond die poort er ook al eergisteren? Heb ik er dan zo hard naastgekeken? Knappe poort en dito foto's, natuurlijk.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

groentje said:


> Stond die poort er ook al eergisteren? Heb ik er dan zo hard naastgekeken? Knappe poort en dito foto's, natuurlijk.


Die poort staat er al sinds september hoor. Straf dat je daar kan naastkijken


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Laat ons het erop houden dat het al donker was, ik honger had, en bij het terugkeren ik nogal gehaast was.
For the non-Dutch-speakers: I was asking how long the Chinese Gate has been there. Apparently since september. I probably had a lot of dust in my eyes, this saterday...


----------



## Antwerpen (Feb 23, 2011)

A few weeks ago there was a lot more snow. Unfortunately, I did not take any pictures that moment. Maybe someone else did. 
In a few months, when I return to Antwerp, I'll post some nice pictures of the suburbs. They are not that impressive as the city centre, but they're still nice and there is a lot of stunning architecture.


----------



## pksaha (Jul 11, 2008)

*No, Antwerp has one such building*

I think there is some confusion. Antwerp's Royal museum looks like this and not old palace of Justice. I must be having that picture which I will post one of these days.

PKS







Tyrone said:


> Thank you for your answer :happy:, you're right, that's the palace we tried to copy, but it seemed we hadn't enough money to build the dome :lol:, because the former project of limenian palace had it
> 
> Thanks a lot, now I know it is in Brussels


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

This year, Antwerp is European Youth Capital 










More info: www.aeyc2011.be/en


----------



## eurocities (Oct 21, 2009)

Lovely!
Thnx


Thermo said:


> This year, Antwerp is European Youth Capital
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

This city has really beautiful architecture.


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

What a beautiful city and the central station is a true masterpiece. I have seen a couple of central stations in Europe and this on is top 3, if not even top 1 on my list.


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

Stunning!

It seems like there's a lot of nice bars with terraces and also it looks like a city with a young population.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Antwerp


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Ah, that weather may return quickly. It has been dark and cold for too long.


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

*del*


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

*random pix*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/batram/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/petervangestel/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacqscheele/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacqscheele/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cipidos/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cipidos/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Great photos from Antwerp :cheers:


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gebba1/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/petervangestel/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/passengercis/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipfico/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

*The 4 Seasons*

*del*


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnbostock/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanducie/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Just another day in Antwerp:






:rock:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Tomorrowland is not really in the town itself actually.  It is in Boom, a place between antwerp and Brussels.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Wapper said:


> Tomorrowland is not really in the town itself actually.  It is in Boom, a place between antwerp and Brussels.


Well, it's just outside Antwerp. Obviously it's not in the city center :|


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Yes, this church is really amazing!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Strange object landed in the city center








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robindua/5891950648/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/myr2/5809290052/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/5760800724/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/5760799388/in/set-72157626557192884









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/5802614979/in/set-72157626557192884









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajev/5755276557/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wriezebos/5726921875/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikelst/5582021847/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oogsnoep/5653198646/in/[email protected]/

Restaurant








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotos_van_jolanda/5609361134/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankvandeloo/5248887228/in/[email protected]/

Peace, bro








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grefhorst/5001876740/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/by_irma/5662062146/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp ♥ Brussels :naughty:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/remonrijper/3485578856/


----------



## eurocities (Oct 21, 2009)

Thermo said:


> Antwerp ♥ Brussels :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/meteorry/6009705178/in/set-72157627357257286#









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meteorry/6013679233/in/set-72157627357257286









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meteorry/6035023885/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubenvb/6036794862/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/5893370628/in/set-72157624154705871









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/5941843735/in/set-72157624154705871









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/5960556086/in/set-72157624154705871









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/6030909991/in/set-72157624154705871









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/6044418425/in/set-72157624154705871


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautifull pics thermo!


----------



## quadi (Mar 3, 2010)

I also found some random photo's of Antwerp at my computer. It aren't the artistic photo's, but they show Antwerp.

1: Glass house in the shopping district









2: A beautifull housing project in the old city center









3: The university









4:









5: Middelheim museum









6: The 'beautifull' historic center (actually it is really beautifull, but this pfoto just shows an ugly part)









7: Antwerp = urban


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^It's a shame that 6th picture is take across the OLV kathedral... I wonder when they are gonna fix that place up...


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

ANTWERP is One of the best in the world.

need same pics from the port...


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Let's suppose you have a few days to visit Belgium and want to see Brussels, Brugge, Antwerpen and Gent. What would be a good number of days in each of them? You want to see as much as possible in each city, not just a quicky tour. Let's say you have 10 days. I was thinking maybe 4 or 5 days in Brussels, 3-4 in Brugge and 2 days in each Antwerpen and Ghent. Any better ideas?


----------



## eurocities (Oct 21, 2009)

toshijmx said:


> Let's suppose you have a few days to visit Belgium and want to see Brussels, Brugge, Antwerpen and Gent. What would be a good number of days in each of them? You want to see as much as possible in each city, not just a quicky tour. Let's say you have 10 days. I was thinking maybe 4 or 5 days in Brussels, 3-4 in Brugge and 2 days in each Antwerpen and Ghent. Any better ideas?


I would stick to 2 days in Brugge, 4in BXL and add an extra day in Antwerp and Ghent. Anyway, all cities are more than worthwhile for a couple of days. Enjoy!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I think 4 or 5 days in Brussels is too much. Make it 2 (or 3) and have an extra day in Antwerp or Ghent!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4086255480/sizes/l/in/set-72157622761263664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4085593709/sizes/l/in/set-72157622761263664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4085878484/sizes/l/in/set-72157622761263664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4085107553/sizes/l/in/set-72157622761263664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4085100069/sizes/l/in/set-72157622761263664/


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Lovely Spring pictures!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

eurocities said:


> I would stick to 2 days in Brugge, 4in BXL and add an extra day in Antwerp and Ghent. Anyway, all cities are more than worthwhile for a couple of days. Enjoy!


Interesting. I was thinking along those lines before deciding to visit Scandinavia first. Only I wanted to include Dinant and maybe Liege. What would be the split by cities? What other smaller towns would you totally recommend?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and charming Antwerp, love the pics...:cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> Interesting. I was thinking along those lines before deciding to visit Scandinavia first. Only I wanted to include Dinant and maybe Liege. What would be the split by cities? What other smaller towns would you totally recommend?


Smaller towns worth visiting are Leuven and Mechelen. You can find some pics here (Mechelen) and here (Leuven)


Some more Antwerp 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4085912234/sizes/l/in/set-72157622761263664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4085888634/sizes/l/in/set-72157622761263664/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/6874623631/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/6880052781/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/6769957191/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/6781114521/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/6810990117/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/6821458905/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/7007944221/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/7023455045/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/7038084515/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Thermo said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/6810990117/sizes/l/in/set-72157624154705871/


The origional building used in the film 'LOFT' 

Great pictures!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

joshsam said:


> The origional building used in the film 'LOFT'


As can bee seen here:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331625554/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluyckx/3622008980/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teemu-mantynen/3479672878/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoinecef/3590510388/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/3579916418/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sblackley/3563297042/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrea_liverani/3556590118/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/3637877580/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/3637877098/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/3637877974/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/3618801270/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/3618800446/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bregts/3937526297/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwp-roger/3898399009/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymeone/3859764180/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]8/4548329221/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vzalud/4755179124/sizes/l/in/set-72157623334083811/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vzalud/4755178450/sizes/l/in/set-72157623334083811/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vzalud/5033128497/sizes/l/in/set-72157623334083811/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vzalud/4755183220/sizes/l/in/set-72157623334083811/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vzalud/4559005916/sizes/l/in/set-72157623334083811/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/4748964105/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lacquemant/3666552682/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/4748965375/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/4748974387/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/korom/4748979851/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Great summer bar and restaurant 'Bocadero'


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Newest attraction in the docks area: a floating swimming pool  (Opening August 14)









http://badboot.com/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Some real pics:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771978486/sizes/l/in/set-72157631044561006/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771979838/sizes/l/in/set-72157631044561006/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^very nice again Thermo  Swimming pool look nice  How much do you have? Do you need to buy a drink at the bar first?


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

This is how Antwerp says goodbye to the summer. Bye bye dear summer, see you in about 9 months...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/studiobrussel/7914171338/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/studiobrussel/7914115884/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/studiobrussel/7914173476/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/studiobrussel/7914163148/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/studiobrussel/7914140868/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/studiobrussel/7914245424/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/studiobrussel/7914102696/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

joshsam said:


> ^^very nice again Thermo  Swimming pool look nice  How much do you have? Do you need to buy a drink at the bar first?


You don't need to buy a drink if you want to swim, don't worry.


----------



## NoveProspekt (Aug 22, 2012)




----------

